
The Creepy World of Bruce Conner - prismatic
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2016/07/15/creepy-world-of-bruce-conner/
======
busterarm
Thanks for posting this. I wasn't aware of Conner but his work is fascinating.

There is something dark and beautiful about images of bomb tests. I can't help
but look at them with simultaneous awe and horror.

I highly recommend the photo book 100 Suns, but I will warn that it's a bit
haunting.

[https://www.amazon.com/100-Suns-Michael-
Light/dp/1400041139](https://www.amazon.com/100-Suns-Michael-
Light/dp/1400041139)

